
Linux Uprobe: User-Level Dynamic Tracing - helper
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-06-28/linux-ftrace-uprobe.html
======
vezzy-fnord
Mostly an ftrace demo, as the author admits. Linux is still somewhat lacking
in the dyntrace department in general, though SystemTap is tolerable.

